# Problèmes Applications iPod Touch 2.0



## jayjay75 (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire la mise à jour de mon iPod Touch en 2.0 et j'ai voulu installé quelques applications depuis l'App Store. Le téléchargement se passe très bien, l'application s'installe mais ensuite quand je la lance il ne se passe rien.
J'ai essayé avec plusieurs applications, Remote, Facebook, Blip Solitaire... et il se passe toujours la même chose : l'application se lance et au bout de 5 secondes je reviens sur mon interface iPod.

quelqu'un a t-il rencontré ce problème ? ou quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour le régler ?

merci d'avance


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi du côté des applications de l'appstore aucun problème !

Cependant, mail ne se lance pas... Etant donné que j'ai utilisé les infos précedentes sur mon touch (ie comptes mail), je pense que ca vient de là. Cependant je n'arrive pas à les supprimer en allant dans les préférences generales de l'ipod... Et je n'arrive pas non plus à les virer en synchronisant dessus et en réecrivant les données (par l'options sur itunes)...

Suis-je obligé de me tapper un restore ou y'a une autre solution ?


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Si tu n'as pas trop de musique fait une restauration de ton itouch mais sinon je connais pas d'autre solution!!!!!!


----------



## JulienRkt (16 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai effectué la mise à jour en gardant mes comptes mails et etc... et pas de problèmes de ce côté là. Mais il est vrai que certaines applications ont un peu de mal à se lancer (mais rien de bien grave chez moi). Essayez de redémarrer l'iPod dans un premier temps, ensuite si le problème est vraiment sérieux, Et bien tentez une restauration pour repartir sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Juillet 2008)

Une question, si je fais un restore, est-ce que les prefs des applications téléchargées sont sauvegardées sur itunes ? (Pour les scores des jeux tout ca..)


----------



## JulienRkt (16 Juillet 2008)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Une question, si je fais un restore, est-ce que les prefs des applications téléchargées sont sauvegardées sur itunes ? (Pour les scores des jeux tout ca..)


Absolument aucune idée :s
Tu peut tester de désactiver une application en synchronisant ton iPod, puis de la remettre après et voir si tes réglages sont conservés.
Si tel est le cas, je pense que les réglages seront remis lors de la restauration. Sinon utilises peut être la sauvegarde de ton iPod pour le restaurer (je pense que c'est faisable, je n'ai jamais essayé, si des connaisseurs peuvent nous éclaircir sur ce point  )


----------



## faramire (16 Août 2008)

Hé ho!

Bonjour tout le monde...

REconnecter votre Ipod Touch et laisser faire une sauvegarde (!temps!)

Et voilà, j'ai eu le même...

allez vois ;

===> http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/applications-ipod-touch-230562.html#post4785201


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

faramire a dit:


> Hé ho!
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde...
> 
> ...



Ca fait deux fois.


----------



## schtroumfou (31 Décembre 2009)

Pour jayjay75 moi j'ai le même problème que toi et même sur l'Apple store web (le site Internet d'Apple) je n'ais pas trouver de solutions qui fonctionnent donc a mon avis une des solutions "envisageables" est d'aller a l'unique Apple store de France qui est au louvre parce qu'ils sauront sûrement te renseigner mais a mon avis ça ne sert a rien de se rendre a la FNAC ou chez virgin.....             

Julien, iPod  touch dernière génération 8 GB


----------

